# Vistercil's vizslas



## Vizslalover925 (Mar 15, 2013)

Has anyone ever got their vizsla from vistercil's vizsla's (peggy) in southern cal? If so, how was your experience?


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We have a puppy from Rusty Dog Ranch. They kept one of their pups from their litter, and decided to breed her. Because they have only 1 male who is her father, for this litter they used a male from Vistercil's. 

Our Miles is a great dog and he has taken on many of the physical qualities of the father, Ruger. We were provided with the pedigree/ health guarantee, and the father meets AKC standards and has a nice temperament thus were confident with RDR's choice to use him as a stud. 

However, in regards to their own breeding at their kennel, I would do some research. We looked into their breeding program and according my my calculations we discovered that some of their females have been bred twice in one year. The also frequently plan two litters at the same time that we have seen. I would ask them further questions about their breeding program before deciding.

My personal conclusion is that while their dogs are beautiful, had RDR not been raising the puppy we likely would have not chosen this kennel based on what we found in our research. There is a form called "12 facts to know you are dealing with a reputable breeder" that we used. With the exception of RDR's dogs not being involved in showing (they are involved in hunting) they meet every aspect. If you can say the same about Vistercil's after speaking with her then go for it!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

*** Would like to add an apology if anyone has a Vistercil puppy!!!****

Don't mean to offend, these are just some of the things that worried me about their breeding program. Realize after writing that I would be offended if someone said something bad about our breeder. But since someone is asking, I am just sharing our experience.


----------



## Vizslalover925 (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks for your input! I have talked to different breeders and researched it and have found conflicting information about breeding a dog twice in one year. Some research says it's a good thing to breed every heat and other research says no. I really don't know what to think about that. We did end up deciding to get a puppy from her, and we're on Cali and Dakotah's litter and Dakotah is a male from Rusty Dog Ranch!


----------



## Vizslalover925 (Mar 15, 2013)

Dakota**


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Congrats!! Your pup will be a half brother to our Chase and uncle to Miles!


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Check your inbox


----------



## huntone (Mar 10, 2019)

Yes don't do know of a few of her dogs as well as the one I owned that had serious health issues. This breeder is only about making money. Find a breeder that is involved with there dogs other than just cranking out puppies!!


----------

